# The Kingdom Hearts series is coming to PC via Epic Games



## banjo2 (Feb 11, 2021)

wait there's no shopping cart so i can't buy them all at once


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 11, 2021)

This is awesome. Someone tell me if they find a way to swap save files from modded ps4 to pc (kh3)


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2021)

Knowing Square-Enix, they'll be way overpriced.  Especially since they aren't just bundling them together as they should.


----------



## James_ (Feb 11, 2021)

Alright, who's ready to go bankrupt with me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

Neat,I'll finally get to play these games


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah...

...I'm all aboard the "wait for the Steam release" train! CHOO! CHOO!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



James_ said:


> Alright, who's ready to go bankrupt with me



You could wait for the Steam release and the sale that has the whole series discounted.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Feb 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Knowing Square-Enix, they'll be way overpriced.  Especially since they aren't just bundling them together as they should.


Well, you called it. Lol. Way overpriced.


----------



## Chary (Feb 11, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Yeah...
> 
> ...I'm all aboard the "wait for the Steam release" train! CHOO! CHOO!
> 
> ...


Next news post: KH series headed to Steam on March 30...2022! 

Is pretty much how most people read Epic exclusive headlines, I imagine.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2021)

love the series, but there's a good chance my laptop won't be able to run the games.  I was getting 15fps or less in dragon quest xi.  opening was fine, but once I got to the overworld, it was unplayable.  that's before I knew about steam's return policy, so I still own it.  maybe my next pc can run it.  anyway, I pirated kingdom hearts 3 on the ps4.  I tested it, but haven't really played it.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2021)

James_ said:


> Alright, who's ready to go bankrupt with me


Holy crap, and here I was thinking they wouldn't price 'em at more than like $45 each.  Except for KH3, these all dropped to less than $20 on PS4 years ago.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Feb 11, 2021)

Epic Games is a trash storefront.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Feb 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Holy crap, and here I was thinking they wouldn't price 'em at more than like $45 each.  Except for KH3, these all dropped to less than $20 on PS4 years ago.


I got the All In One Collection for around that much last year lol, and that includes KH3


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 11, 2021)

$60 for 8 year old remakes of 18 year old games, who do they think they are, Nintendo?


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 11, 2021)

Classic money hungry square. They totally didnt need the exclusivity money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2021)

I've heard a lot about the Epic Games Store. So far this is the only good reason to uninstall it.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 11, 2021)

Y'all think this is coming to steam? I doubt it, not all games have limited time exclusivity


----------



## Reploid (Feb 11, 2021)

Could bring something slighty better? FF7R for example.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 11, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> $60 for 8 year old remakes of 18 year old games, who do they think they are, Nintendo?


no there epic which is going down real fast cause of their free shit i doubt anyone would buy anything from epic


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 11, 2021)

Epic store striking again. You know, I could understand some of these games being on there. They use unreal engine and I assume it has something to do with epic store shenanigans. But the First collection 1.5 2.5 Remix was not made with unreal engine. So I don't see why steam could least have that one on same day. (and make it cost $40 since it is the oldest)

But I'm just a consumer so what do I know. All I know is that it doesn't make sense to me. I just hope this isn't a overprice low effort port that seem to be final fantasy viii remaster. Rebuilding a game without source code was a big task, but improving the game's presentation (Audio, Graphics, FPS) seeing as you was rebuilding the entire game again anyway... was just asking too much huh?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 11, 2021)

NGL, this was a series I didn't want to have to "acquire" online. Oh well.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 11, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Y'all think this is coming to steam? I doubt it, not all games have limited time exclusivity


sure it'll come to steam when epic fails (bound to with their business model


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 11, 2021)

WTF.....normally i hate Epic Games.....but for this i love em.....my ps 4 died so i couldnt play kh3 but now i can


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

well its nice to finally see it on pc but it s not nice to see those prices.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 11, 2021)

$230 for those is a big yikes.
Either save yourself some money and buy them used for consoles you already have or sail the seven seas after they launch.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 11, 2021)

ill only get kh3 because i played the other hds too often and i have melody of memory on switch


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2021)

As much as I love KH, I'm not going to get them on PC as well.
Fuck that, I got them on PS2, PS3 and Xbone already...


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 11, 2021)

sorry i am somehow happy...am a pc gamer but a die hard kh fan andgot a console (ps) because of kh...(switch is exception lol)


----------



## jesus96 (Feb 11, 2021)

I just checked the PSN and the whole collection is available for $25 I wouldn't mind if only was the all in one collection for the original price ($100) but this is just stupid


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

Meanwhile you can get the entire series on PS4 for $29.99 https://www.amazon.com/Kingdom-Hear...t=&hvlocphy=9028550&hvtargid=pla-922372194364

Not everyone has a PS4 obviously, but it used to be that PC was always cheaper lately it hasn't been the case as much.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 11, 2021)

lmao i played 1.5/2.5 hd and 2.8 (didnt liked it that much) and melody of memory is meh......i only care for KH3 because i dont have a ps or xone


----------



## Mythical (Feb 11, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> sure it'll come to steam when epic fails (bound to with their business model


good luck with that, given they own unreal engine and all


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2021)

jesus96 said:


> I just checked the PSN and the whole collection is available for $25 I wouldn't mind if only was the all in one collection for the original price ($100) but this is just stupid


Daaamn, you're right.  Part of me wonders if they're going ham on the PC pricing of this to make up for poor sales of the Avengers game.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 11, 2021)

but i bet its unplayable with keyboard and mouse (hardcore players should understand me lmao)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

And someone made a thread where people were hoping they'd make a new Chrono or remake Trigger. Nah they're too lazy and don't want to risk anything like that.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 11, 2021)

JustJay said:


> And someone made a thread where people were hoping they'd make a new Chrono or remake Trigger. Nah they're too lazy and don't want to risk anything like that.


yeah too lazy to remake ct but as soon as someone else tries quick to issue a C&D typical legal shenanigans the DMCA should force a company to release a remake/sequel every 5-10 years or allow others to make it using legal assets (not direct ripping) yeah FF7R constitute to extend ff7's copyright life span but we have yet to see anything since cross in 1999/2000 the dmca gives companies TOO much power over their IPs and they can even patent troll if they want and get away with it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it's like delorean they must release new models every 10 years to make replacement parts for their 80's model


----------



## Arras (Feb 11, 2021)

It's pretty absurd how cheap the PS4 ports have gotten, to be honest. 1.5+2.5 is still a very solid collection for the price if you've never played the games. The other ones are definitely more expensive than I'd be willing to pay though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 11, 2021)

Chary said:


> Epic Games will have Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix, 2.5 Remix, 2.8, 3, and Melody of Memory all available on its storefront.


Erm... As someone not familiar with the franchise, I've got to ask: wtf is with this numbering? 
Okay, it's not Microsoft kind of counting, but just to be sure : is this the chronological order to play these games (assuming there's an overarching storyline), and is this the complete story of not?

(I also don't get what the appeal to them is. Surely they don't expect their customers to pay one third with retro cash, one third with a remastered credit card and one third with a PayPal remix, right? )


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 11, 2021)

well, at least I can pirate them now. granted, I have it on ps4 already but why not check it out on pc too


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah.... No thanks. Seriously, Square Enix? Full price? Even more absurd with Melody of Memory.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh boy I can't wait to get my 'free' copy when these come to PC


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 11, 2021)

It's about time! I love the Kingdom Hearts series!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Oh boy I can't wait to get my 'free' copy when these come to PC





Silent_Gunner said:


> You could wait for the Steam release and the sale that has the whole series discounted


Two types of people


----------



## raxadian (Feb 11, 2021)

I only really liked Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2.... the rest... ugh.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 11, 2021)

oh...uhh...ya, queue switch port when question. nearly forgot...though given what I heard about them saying they had a hard time trying to bring 1.5+2.5 to the switch being the reason it's not there I have to wonder how unusually demanding these games are if they can't even manage running fucking ps2 and psp games on the switch...


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> I've heard a lot about the Epic Games Store. So far this is the only good reason to uninstall it.


You are Heartless

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Erm... As someone not familiar with the franchise, I've got to ask: wtf is with this numbering?
> Okay, it's not Microsoft kind of counting, but just to be sure : is this the chronological order to play these games (assuming there's an overarching storyline), and is this the complete story of not?
> 
> (I also don't get what the appeal to them is. Surely they don't expect their customers to pay one third with retro cash, one third with a remastered credit card and one third with a PayPal remix, right? )


Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm Erm


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 11, 2021)

FUCK OFF WITH EXCLUSIVITY EPIC


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> FUCK OFF WITH EXCLUSIVITY EPIC


Tell that to Sony too


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

They completely lost me with those prices


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 11, 2021)

Chary said:


> Next news post: KH series headed to Steam on March 30...2022!
> 
> Is pretty much how most people read Epic exclusive headlines, I imagine.


Me an intellectual:

"Well, if worst comes to worst, we know what people who really want to play will do."


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

PS4 Pro and PS5 already does Native 4K at 60 fps. So what are benefits of PC version?


----------



## Lazyt (Feb 11, 2021)

hey..hello..are you joking? the switch is still here btw


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 11, 2021)

I've got Final Mix 1 and 2 on my PS4 Pro, so I don't particularly need to buy these again on PC; I just wish they weren't on a bullshit unfinished storefront with a history of customer-hostile activities.

And I've only ever finished Kingdom Hearts 2, through that Final Mix collection; the Drive forms were pretty cool. Shame they weren't in 1 or 3, neither of which I've played much of.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> PS4 Pro and PS5 already does Native 4K at 60 fps. So what are benefits of PC version?


Believe it or not, some people don't own ps4's


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Believe it or not, some people don't own ps4's


Benefits for Playstation owners I mean

Can we to 120fps?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> PS4 Pro and PS5 already does Native 4K at 60 fps. So what are benefits of PC version?


Is the PS4 Pro port native? Or upscaled? Never really looked into that with KH.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Benefits for Playstation owners I mean
> 
> Can we to 120fps?


Well this isn't directed at people who already own it on ps4


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Is the PS4 Pro port native? Or upscaled? Never really looked into that with KH.


Native my dude. None of that checkerboard 4K crap.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well this isn't directed at people who already own it on ps4


As an owner of the PS5 I want to know if I should be compelled to get the PC version too.


----------



## pustal (Feb 11, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Y'all think this is coming to steam? I doubt it, not all games have limited time exclusivity



I doubt it. KH I and II have an exclusive agreement with Sony, I believe and Sony has a stake in Epic Games.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 11, 2021)

What... the... fuck?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 11, 2021)

NO. damn you. stop stealing my exclusive ps games. ANother reason towards buying a ps4 for nothing.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Feb 11, 2021)

The games were released on so many platforms that it'd be a joke to buy them at this price. I mean, for 230 bucks, you could easily buy an used PS4 + the whole collection.

Add to that the usual complaints about EGS, and you get a recipe for disaster. A disaster that gets thrown in no matter the platform talking about it.

Oh well, I can still replay through either the originals or the PS3 remakes while waiting for a Steam (or better, GOG) release.


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the saga, but those prices make me question whether it's necessary to play those games again. Maybe, as one of the people above said, it'd be better to wait until they come out 'for free'.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 11, 2021)

Pass. Bought the entire collection except Melody of Memory on PSN for $30.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 11, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> $60 for 8 year old remakes of 18 year old games, who do they think they are, Nintendo?


how about bunch of sheeps who spent 1k dollars to purchase apple phone made of 2-3 yo HW??


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> NO. damn you. stop stealing my exclusive ps games. ANother reason towards buying a ps4 for nothing.



The majority of the games were made around 15 years ago or even longer on the PS2. No one forced you to buy a PS4 and no one ever told you the games that are on it are guaranteed to be exclusive forever. In fact I'm pretty sure all these games were already on Xbox One.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 11, 2021)

Never played any of them ever... Are they turn based like FF or real time? I am tempted I just don't do turn Based Rpg games...   Not my thing


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

SuperDan said:


> Never played any of them ever... Are they turn based like FF or real time? I am tempted I just don't do turn Based Rpg games...   Not my thing



Real time, it's more like an action rpg I guess than a traditional rpg.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 11, 2021)

I already played all of them, so I don't mind waiting for the steam release.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Edgarska said:


> $60 for 8 year old remakes of 18 year old games, who do they think they are, Nintendo?


To be fair, kingdom Hearts is owned by Disney


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 11, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> $60 for 8 year old remakes of 18 year old games, who do they think they are, Nintendo?


Why did I laugh to that


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> love the series, but there's a good chance my laptop won't be able to run the games.  I was getting 15fps or less in dragon quest xi.  opening was fine, but once I got to the overworld, it was unplayable.  that's before I knew about steam's return policy, so I still own it.  maybe my next pc can run it.  anyway, I pirated kingdom hearts 3 on the ps4.  I tested it, but haven't really played it.


Eh, I am betting low end gpus can run KH games just fine


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 11, 2021)

FINALLY!! I've played up until 3. Beat Dream Drop Distance a couple of weeks ago using mostly emulation since I've never had a playstation or xbox. That timed out perfectly


----------



## BiggieCheese (Feb 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> oh...uhh...ya, queue switch port when question. nearly forgot...though given what I heard about them saying they had a hard time trying to bring 1.5+2.5 to the switch being the reason it's not there I have to wonder how unusually demanding these games are if they can't even manage running fucking ps2 and psp games on the switch...


1.5+2.5 should run fine on the Switch with at worst minimal issues on paper, the problem is Final Chapter Prologue and KHIII I imagine. Both of them being ported to Switch is probably easier said than done especially in the formers case since it probably runs on a very old, pre-Switch build of Unreal 4


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 12, 2021)

As a lifelong fan of the series and trying to buy every physical release as they came out, even I have to say this is ridiculous.


----------



## Imparasite (Feb 12, 2021)

Epic store exclusive?? mehh. no thank you but thank you we can pirate it


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 12, 2021)

BiggieCheese said:


> 1.5+2.5 should run fine on the Switch with at worst minimal issues on paper, the problem is Final Chapter Prologue and KHIII I imagine. Both of them being ported to Switch is probably easier said than done especially in the formers case since it probably runs on a very old, pre-Switch build of Unreal 4


That's not a real problem, specially for a big company.
Upgrading an UE4 project to a new engine version is not difficult, it just requires time to test for problems. They already did that for DQXI when they made the Switch port.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eriol33 said:


> Eh, I am betting low end gpus can run KH games just fine


Risky bet without knowing the hardware in question.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 12, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Real time, it's more like an action rpg I guess than a traditional rpg.


Exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm on it when it's out... I played a game called ni no kuni at some point last year & even tho it was semi turn based... I really got into it & completed 1 & 2... &  I was thinking this was going that way... But full ARPG....  It's a done deal....


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

Imparasite said:


> Epic store exclusive?? mehh. no thank you but thank you we can pirate it



I doubt they would since these aren't new games but technically they could use Denuvo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuperDan said:


> Exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm on it when it's out... I played a game called ni no kuni at some point last year & even tho it was semi turn based... I really got into it & completed 1 & 2... &  I was thinking this was going that way... But full ARPG....  It's a done deal....



I would watch some Youtube videos. I don't think most people play these games because of the combat it's not very good or deep or anything.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 12, 2021)

BiggieCheese said:


> 1.5+2.5 should run fine on the Switch with at worst minimal issues on paper, the problem is Final Chapter Prologue and KHIII I imagine. Both of them being ported to Switch is probably easier said than done especially in the formers case since it probably runs on a very old, pre-Switch build of Unreal 4


Yeah it never say right with me that Nomura said that 1.5+2.5 was "technically difficult" those were PS3 games. I'm willing to bet that with some effort (aka Panic Button), they could bring a playable version of 3 and 2.8

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JustJay said:


> I doubt they would since these aren't new games but technically they could use Denuvo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone else agrees that the combat isn't very good. I got flamed for saying that once. I still like the games tho


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Yeah it never say right with me that Nomura said that 1.5+2.5 was "technically difficult" those were PS3 games. I'm willing to bet that with some effort (aka Panic Button), they could bring a playable version of 3 and 2.8
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



There's no way someone who is used to playing full rpgs could argue "Kingdom Hearts is great because of the combat" the story is good characters obviously, even some light puzzles are fine but gameplay is just very basic. I always thought it was more geared towards kids which makes sense since it's mostly Disney characters.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 12, 2021)

JustJay said:


> There's no way someone who is used to playing full rpgs could argue "Kingdom Hearts is great because of the combat" the story is good characters obviously, even some light puzzles are fine but gameplay is just very basic. I always thought it was more geared towards kids which makes sense since it's mostly Disney characters.


You'd be surprised, there are plenty of fanboys who will eat you alive if you imply anything about the games is less than perfect.

It's not exclusive to KH fans, try telling a Dark Souls fan that the camera in FromSoft games is shit, they'll tell you it's "part of the experience".


----------



## SG854 (Feb 12, 2021)

SuperDan said:


> Exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm on it when it's out... I played a game called ni no kuni at some point last year & even tho it was semi turn based... I really got into it & completed 1 & 2... &  I was thinking this was going that way... But full ARPG....  It's a done deal....


Story I still don't get it. 3 I don't like. 1 & 2 good. 

Combat get better once you level up and get those cool aerials moves.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> You'd be surprised, there are plenty of fanboys who will eat you alive if you imply anything about the games is less than perfect.
> 
> It's not exclusive to KH fans, try telling a Dark Souls fan that the camera in FromSoft games is shit, they'll tell you it's "part of the experience".



I'm sure there are, but they're wrong so I don't care.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Two types of people


I prefer to live dangerously


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2021)

Haha Kingdom Farts.

Prices there... a fool and his money I suppose.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 12, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Story I still don't get it. 3 I don't like. 1 & 2 good.
> 
> Combat get better once you level up and get those cool aerials moves.


You know it's one of those game I just skipped for one reason or another... Or I was playing something else.. But it's always been on my radar..


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2021)

SuperDan said:


> You know it's one of those game I just skipped for one reason or another... Or I was playing something else.. But it's always been on my radar..


I would say temper your expectations.

As was mentioned it has a serious fanbase -- a release of a handheld effort would usually see the hacking sections here flooded just like pokemon would when the game is out in a month.
I have tried multiple games, handheld and console. Never got it to click and struggle to even understand why. The controls are awful (the late game air move stuff is marginal at best as an improvement), camera worse (even bad by PS2 standards), story absolutely nothing to write home about (imagine any generic Square-Exix plot but made even sillier by dint of having to drip feed a few characters and locations from Disney and Square titles).

Also the keyblade is a stupid idea.

"but but Disney and Square (Enix) in one game". Meh, don't care about Disney and not like Square have done anything for me lately. For the most part feels like a fan mashup game or silly ROM hack. Even the modern worn out family guy-simpsons-futurama parodies/jabs at each other get more of a smile.

"but this was a game of my childhood". I am sorry your childhood was filled with awful games for this to be a stand out one.

Anyway I have probably just uncorked a bottle of pure flamebait. Really don't go into this expecting some ageing masterpiece as much as post 16 bit Disney cash in game.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I would say temper your expectations.
> 
> As was mentioned it has a serious fanbase -- a release of a handheld effort would usually see the hacking sections here flooded just like pokemon would when the game is out in a month.
> I have tried multiple games, handheld and console. Never got it to click and struggle to even understand why. The controls are awful (the late game air move stuff is marginal at best as an improvement), camera worse (even bad by PS2 standards), story absolutely nothing to write home about (imagine any generic Square-Exix plot but made even sillier by dint of having to drip feed a few characters and locations from Disney and Square titles).
> ...


I probably ducked it simply because it looked too kiddy for me at the time...   But still whenever it pops up on fatgirl repacks.. I will give it a try...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2021)

That is random, at least it's not on EA Origin store x3


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2021)

I wouldn't mind buying it through the Epic Game store but if there is any chance for a Steam release, I can wait. Already occupied with other things.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm excited for the mods that will be made for these eventually. I won't be rebuying them until something catches my eye though lol


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 12, 2021)

JustJay said:


> The majority of the games were made around 15 years ago or even longer on the PS2. No one forced you to buy a PS4 and no one ever told you the games that are on it are guaranteed to be exclusive forever. In fact I'm pretty sure all these games were already on Xbox One.


Not forced. But you are were inclined to believe these "exclusives' remain exclusives. I mean why else intend to call them exclusive to begin with. I dont play games right away but eventually i pick them up and play them later. Only to see they are releasing it also on pc where I could have a better experience. 
It's a BAD practice. 
Give me a reason to own an xbox ps4 etc.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 12, 2021)

Damn! Epic really hit it homerun with this especially if they'll get it exclusive and not be offered in Steam and others.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 12, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Not forced. But you are were inclined to believe these "exclusives' remain exclusives. I mean why else intend to call them exclusive to begin with. I dont play games right away but eventually i pick them up and play them later. Only to see they are releasing it also on pc where I could have a better experience.
> It's a BAD practice.
> Give me a reason to own an xbox ps4 etc.



They never said they were exclusive forever, the only way to know for sure it's going to remain exclusive is if they're first party games, and even then it's up to the parent company.

As for "Give me a reason to own an xbox ps4 etc.", well, you're just now realizing there's no real reason to buy a console? 

The main benefit you get is that the game is available to you earlier than it will be available to people who don't buy consoles, that is your incentive, and it's incredibly childish to get mad that now other people can play the same games you already had access to.


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 12, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Y'all think this is coming to steam? I doubt it, not all games have limited time exclusivity


What's the difference between steam and epic games? Sorry just a console player.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2021)

ov3rkill said:


> Damn! Epic really hit it homerun with this especially if they'll get it exclusive and not be offered in Steam and others.


With these prices they ensured people will be waiting on the Steam bundle.  I don't think Epic has had any permanent exclusives yet, other than Fortnite.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2021)

Spoiler











Thanks Tim. Also, lol at that price. I wouldn't pay that shit even if it was on Steam.


----------



## Tatsuna (Feb 12, 2021)

JustJay said:


> There's no way someone who is used to playing full rpgs could argue "Kingdom Hearts is great because of the combat" the story is good characters obviously, even some light puzzles are fine but gameplay is just very basic. I always thought it was more geared towards kids which makes sense since it's mostly Disney characters.



Played so many JRPGs I could never count them. 
Claming that KH combat system is basic is objectively out of place, especially considering it was first released on PS2 and very few games were like that.
I understand that most JRPG fans are bound to the (actually-not-so-much) tactical turn-based system and see everything that is not turn-based as the "casual gamers stuff", but this is just asinine. KH's combat was built and enriched with several ispirations from various genres and includes lots and lots of options for the players to use (hack 'n' slash melee, magic, reaction command, evocations, drive gauge, party members aids and combo). What about is basic, for Heaven's sake? A "basic" action RPG is somewhat of a Tales Of, surely not a Kingdom Hearts game.

And by the by, I say this as a mudslinger of the series... It really has gone downhill with the III chapter and was already headed that way previously. Not exactly in the mood of defending it but sometimes I ask myself where the heaviness of such claims comes from.


----------



## Blake5100 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hopefully this doesn't mean epic is going to take away the inevitable PC release of FF7 remake.  I've already held off from the PS4 version for a year, I really hope I don't have to wait another...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 12, 2021)

All aboard the piracy train!

wait a minute I only have six gigabytes left on my PC


----------



## mangaTom (Feb 12, 2021)

I'll wait for the steam version. If there's still nothing for at least a year then I might have to use some "third-party" help.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 12, 2021)

cant wait until they give it out for free like a year or two later. I'm actually pretty sure my sister got the 1.5 remake for PS3 when it first released. so if anything i could just use that.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

Tatsuna said:


> Played so many JRPGs I could never count them.
> Claming that KH combat system is basic is objectively out of place, especially considering it was first released on PS2 and very few games were like that.
> I understand that most JRPG fans are bound to the (actually-not-so-much) tactical turn-based system and see everything that is not turn-based as the "casual gamers stuff", but this is just asinine. KH's combat was built and enriched with several ispirations from various genres and includes lots and lots of options for the players to use (hack 'n' slash melee, magic, reaction command, evocations, drive gauge, party members aids and combo). What about is basic, for Heaven's sake? A "basic" action RPG is somewhat of a Tales Of, surely not a Kingdom Hearts game.
> 
> And by the by, I say this as a mudslinger of the series... It really has gone downhill with the III chapter and was already headed that way previously. Not exactly in the mood of defending it but sometimes I ask myself where the heaviness of such claims comes from.



Oh good one showed up gave a long rant then said "not exactly in the mood of defending it" lmao.

I'll be honest I have not played a ton of 3 so maybe it is deeper but 1 or 2 are not deep in combat.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 12, 2021)

tofast4u said:


> What's the difference between steam and epic games? Sorry just a console player.


Steam has achievements, card drops, reviews, communities, flexible return policies, and is owned by western capital. Epic has... well, a few games and China money basically.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)

It might actually be cheaper to buy a PS4 and all of the games at Walmart over buying them all on PC.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2021)

The xbox versions of Kingdom hearts games should have cross play with PC like dragon quest 11 s that can be played on xbox one and pc.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 12, 2021)

tofast4u said:


> What's the difference between steam and epic games? Sorry just a console player.



As a store/client, well here’s their roadmap of what they have added and what’s yet to come e.g. achievements:
https://trello.com/b/GXLc34hk/epic-games-store-roadmap

Steam also has a few other things such as built in streaming, native Linux support, etc.

You’ll also have more subjective reasons such as people not wanting multiple clients, divided libraries, dealing with Epic, distaste for their exclusivity deals, etc.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 12, 2021)

Widely overpriced, but I'm sure the price will come down over time, although not stated, it's probably a 1 year exclusivity agreement, so I give it 18 months before we get the collection for ~$40-50 during a Steam sale.


----------



## Bedel (Feb 12, 2021)

KH3 comes with remind, so if it can run at 2K/60fps is a kinda nice price, but you should wait for the others to be on sale. I say it and I really love this games so... XD


----------



## granville (Feb 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> love the series, but there's a good chance my laptop won't be able to run the games.  I was getting 15fps or less in dragon quest xi.  opening was fine, but once I got to the overworld, it was unplayable.  that's before I knew about steam's return policy, so I still own it.  maybe my next pc can run it.  anyway, I pirated kingdom hearts 3 on the ps4.  I tested it, but haven't really played it.


The original DQ11 is pretty resource intensive. Especially on the GPU. It's locked to 30fps on consoles but supports 60+ on PC, but it doesn't always hit 60fps at 1080p on my GTX 1060. They've since replaced the original steam release with a port of the Switch version. It has more content but substantially pared back graphics. It reportedly runs immensely better thanks to the visual downgrades.

KH 1, 2, BBS, 3D and Melody will probably run ok even on a lot of weak PC's and laptops. Except for texture improvements, they're still using the PS2 engine, models, effects and other assets. Just at a higher resolution and 60fps. Even the Switch runs Melody at a locked 60fps.

KH 0.2 and 3 are the ones that might choke some PC's. Still probably not as resource intensive as DQ11 unless the ports are trash. Digital Foundry did a tech analysis on the console versions. There's options for either a locked 30fps or a dynamic 60fps. At the max resolutions of each console, the range is 40-60fps. If you force the PS4 Pro to render at 1080p and disable super sampling, it does generally hit 60fps.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Feb 12, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Yeah...
> 
> ...I'm all aboard the "wait for the Steam release" train! CHOO! CHOO!
> 
> You could wait for the Steam release and the sale that has the whole series discounted.



or you could play lat's say *cof cof "alternatively" cof cof* somehow, and buy the steam version in the future.

anyhow, is so good to see KH series going off exclusivity. same thing with persona games. good!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

Cool that its coming to pc. Costs way to much though tbh. Already own all of them except MoM on ps4 anyway


----------



## LightBeam (Feb 12, 2021)

I mean it's cool, I'll finally get to start the series, but at this price lol, I'll get those on torrent and buy them when it's cheaper


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

Squeenix needs to slow their role, and push the next part of FF7R out that damn door... My PS4 Pro is STARVING, SON!


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 12, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> They never said they were exclusive forever, the only way to know for sure it's going to remain exclusive is if they're first party games, and even then it's up to the parent company.
> 
> As for "Give me a reason to own an xbox ps4 etc.", well, you're just now realizing there's no real reason to buy a console?
> 
> The main benefit you get is that the game is available to you earlier than it will be available to people who don't buy consoles, that is your incentive, and it's incredibly childish to get mad that now other people can play the same games you already had access to.


They never said otherwise. How else are you gonna interperter "exclusive"
It SHOULD be forever. Imo. else it is just a timegated multi platform title.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Feb 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Squeenix needs to slow their role, and push the next part of FF7R out that damn door... My PS4 Pro is STARVING, SON!



You know as much as I do that the next part will be released on PS5.


----------



## Ishzark (Feb 12, 2021)

James_ said:


> Alright, who's ready to go bankrupt with me


RIP money


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't know why people are complaining about prices since all PC games are free.  But on a more serious note, I hope it comes out for Steam. (GOG would be even sweeter)


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 12, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... As someone not familiar with the franchise, I've got to ask: wtf is with this numbering?
> Okay, it's not Microsoft kind of counting, but just to be sure : is this the chronological order to play these games (assuming there's an overarching storyline), and is this the complete story of not?
> 
> (I also don't get what the appeal to them is. Surely they don't expect their customers to pay one third with retro cash, one third with a remastered credit card and one third with a PayPal remix, right? )


Hi there, former self. 

Since you (I) asked, I've dug up a comic that explains everything:


----------



## k7ra (Feb 12, 2021)

Dawn, now I can sell ps4
Only last of us and spider-man left there...


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 12, 2021)

WTF are those prices my god?!
I just bought the complete collection for PS4 for under 25€. The Story so far was 16€ and KH3 was 8€. Both are sealed copies.
Greedy bastards....I get it that it's on PC and all...but come on....


----------



## Bedel (Feb 12, 2021)

Attila13 said:


> WTF are those prices my god?!
> I just bought the complete collection for PS4 for under 25€. The Story so far was 16€ and KH3 was 8€. Both are sealed copies.
> Greedy bastards....I get it that it's on PC and all...but come on....


Yeah it's mostly overpriced...
Maybe the least one is KH3, since it comes with remind (that's 30€), but yeah... For PS4 we have Story so far at very little price, and on Xbox they have all the games with the game pass. But well, prices will drop.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Feb 12, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I got the All In One Collection for around that much last year lol, and that includes KH3


yep i got that collection not to long ago, and at this point might as well wait for a discount or whenever it's coming to steam.


----------



## mattyxarope (Feb 12, 2021)

A couple thoughts:

1. Bring this to Switch YOU COWARDS

2. If Disney were smart, they'd realize what a vehicle Kingdom Hearts is. These games allow them to publicize their animated movies, and the format of individual worlds is perfect to fulfill the gap of, say, the Avengers game (which was a disaster). They could easily make episodic chapters of a Kingdom Hearts game and monetize it accordingly. Throw in multiplayer parties and you'd be printing money.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

Izual Urashima said:


> You know as much as I do that the next part will be released on PS5.


They're also gonna release it on PS4 Pro, as not to screw people over. And they'll port the first one to PS5 with backward compatibility.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'll aquire after there are mods.

series definitely peaked at 2. i loved chain of memories (only the original gba version is fun), but... that's about it. quit 3 most of the way through as there is no plot so far, just..."we're friends!". like, do they shove all the plot at the end?


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Izual Urashima said:


> You know as much as I do that the next part will be released on PS5.


This, and it's rumored that it will have a PC release as well. And the first part will be released as well, with a few extras the PS4 version didn't have. But it's just a rumor yet.
But please god, if it's not a rumor, don't make it an ES exclusive...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> A couple thoughts:
> 2. If Disney were smart, they'd realize what a vehicle Kingdom Hearts is. These games allow them to publicize their animated movies, and the format of individual worlds is perfect to fulfill the gap of, say, the Avengers game (which was a disaster). They could easily make episodic chapters of a Kingdom Hearts game and monetize it accordingly. Throw in multiplayer parties and you'd be printing money.


Hopefully not.


----------



## yoofo (Feb 12, 2021)

more like kingdom farts


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 12, 2021)

Wow, even the PC is receiving the full series but not the Nintendo Switch which is where I think the franchise would sell the most.


----------



## Codemastershock (Feb 12, 2021)

pustal said:


> I doubt it. KH I and II have an exclusive agreement with Sony, I believe and Sony has a stake in Epic Games.


No, it is not a Sony exclusive, all games were released on Xbox close to the launch of KHIII.
The closest Sony dealt with the franchise is that the first game was published by them only on Europe, on Americas it was published by Electronic Arts (kinda bizarre even at the time). All of the remaining games were self published


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 12, 2021)

This is... epic 

However due to the economic circumstances in my country and our lack of laws against piracy consumption... I'll do some workarounds.


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 12, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> I'll aquire after there are mods.
> 
> series definitely peaked at 2. i loved chain of memories (only the original gba version is fun), but... that's about it. quit 3 most of the way through as there is no plot so far, just..."we're friends!". like, do they shove all the plot at the end?


Ah.. yes and no. You will have more questions than before, because Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## DannX (Feb 12, 2021)

I've played these games on their original consoles back in the day, except III cause I don't own a PS4, but it's nice that these are finally coming to PC, people have been asking this for years. Hope they are succesful (not holding my breath though). I'd buy III for the ReMind DLC Limit Cut Episode. KH can be pretty challenging when it wants to.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 12, 2021)

Lol. Who wanted to play Kingdom hearts???


----------



## Kamiyama (Feb 12, 2021)

I just bought all of these for PS4, only for 45e. Now I just need PS4 to play them... Or hope that Disney doesn't wanna pay any extra from Denuvo.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Feb 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They're also gonna release it on PS4 Pro, as not to screw people over. And they'll port the first one to PS5 with backward compatibility.



Hope rides alone. But Sony needs to sell those PS5.



Attila13 said:


> This, and it's rumored that it will have a PC release as well. And the first part will be released as well, with a few extras the PS4 version didn't have. But it's just a rumor yet.
> But please god, if it's not a rumor, don't make it an ES exclusive...



It isn't a rumor. Anyone checking the incoming releases on Epic Store can see the KH series are on their way. And there was a video announcement for it.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Izual Urashima said:


> Hope rides alone. But Sony needs to sell those PS5.
> It isn't a rumor. Anyone checking the incoming releases on Epic Store can see the KH series are on their way. And there was a video announcement for it.


I am talking about the Final Fantasy 7 Remake in my quote, not Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 12, 2021)

tofast4u said:


> What's the difference between steam and epic games? Sorry just a console player.


People have a lot of hate on egs, I can see why with the user data problem they had, but I also see that it helps developers get a larger cut too. People have a lot of reasons, tho a lot of them are just them wanting egs to be steam. Tho it's just a game store/launcher


----------



## Izual Urashima (Feb 12, 2021)

Mythical said:


> People have a lot of hate on egs, I can see why with the user data problem they had, but I also see that it helps developers get a larger cut too. People have a lot of reasons, tho a lot of them are just them wanting egs to be steam. Tho it's just a game store/launcher



The problem is, the devs' cut being larger is actually not true for most games, especially big ones like this. If your game is making 1M+ $ benefit, you get the same cut on both platforms. 

It only is true for small games being released on EGS, but outside of the few devs being outright bought by Epic and Tencent for that one-year exclusivity, there's nearly none worth the buy. And most small devs are turning towards Steam anyway, since it offers a much bigger quantity of players and a much better support for their releases.

Actually, and since its release, there weren't any EGS game you couldn't find an equivalent or superior game of the same genre on Steam, and for a lesser price to boot. And with all the security problems that still plague EGS, this is a platform to avoid even now.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 12, 2021)

Izual Urashima said:


> The problem is, the devs' cut being larger is actually not true for most games, especially big ones like this. If your game is making 1M+ $ benefit, you get the same cut on both platforms.
> 
> It only is true for small games being released on EGS, but outside of the few devs being outright bought by Epic and Tencent for that one-year exclusivity, there's nearly none worth the buy. And most small devs are turning towards Steam anyway, since it offers a much bigger quantity of players and a much better support for their releases.
> 
> Actually, and since its release, there weren't any EGS game you couldn't find an equivalent or superior game of the same genre on Steam, and for a lesser price to boot. And with all the security problems that still plague EGS, this is a platform to avoid even now.


I don't care about large game companies they make enough money, I care about the small devs, tho this isn't the place to go into a deep discussion over egs. This is just good news for most kh fans. Also there are good egs exclusives, the tony hawk game for instance


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 12, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> They never said otherwise. How else are you gonna interperter "exclusive"
> It SHOULD be forever. Imo. else it is just a timegated multi platform title.


Yes, games should be limited to one console with no chance for ports in the future just so people who get mad when other people can play the same game are happy.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Yes, games should be limited to one console with no chance for ports in the future just so people who get mad when other people can play the same game are happy.


Better call the new consoles TimeGateStation. or GateBox.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Better call the new consoles TimeGateStation. or GateBox.


Why do other people having access to the same games make you so mad? You already played them, you've lost nothing.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Why do other people having access to the same games make you so mad? You already played them, you've lost nothing.


It makes me mad, Cuz I didn't need to buy them! And the whole console!


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> It makes me mad, Cuz I didn't need to buy them! And the whole console!


Exactly, you didn't need to buy them. But you have the option of buying them if you want to play them earlier than other people.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Exactly, you didn't need to buy them. But you have the option of buying them if you want to play them earlier than other people.


Which is why im pissed they are bringing more and more exclusives over.  I still had some reason for my consoles. but they growing thin.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Which is why im pissed they are bringing more and more exclusives over.  I still had some reason for my consoles. but they growing thin.


That's great news, more availability means more people have access to those games.

It really sounds like you're mad that more people can enjoy the games, which is incredibly sad.


----------



## CrossOut (Feb 13, 2021)

This does not suprise me. Square Enix games are not really on sale all that much on the consoles, normaly they are on sale on consoles 3 times at most and mostly on bigger holidays like Christmas or summer. Since epic give more money to the developers Square Enix want to make the most profit possible. I wonder if the rest of the games will ever end up on Xbox game pass for pc?

Looks like it may not if they are doing this deal with epic. If recall the Kingdom Hearts 3 is or was on the console game pass but never pc. Also i wonder if we will ever see a release Steam if it does well on The Epic Game store? Say after a year or to they announce that it will come to steam. I really hope it will come to steam in future.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> That's great news, more availability means more people have access to those games.
> 
> It really sounds like you're mad that more people can enjoy the games, which is incredibly sad.


It means I have wasted money for nothing. When I coulda just cracked the game on pc. 
Also you'd think exclusivity would help consoles. 
If i didn't have any consoles etc. yes this news would be nice. 
But still I wonder if it is the best news for gaming industry.
Creates healthy competition between systems etc.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> It means I have wasted money for nothing. When I coulda just cracked the game on pc.
> Also you'd think exclusivity would help consoles.
> If i didn't have any consoles etc. yes this news would be nice.
> But still I wonder if it is the best news for gaming industry.
> Creates healthy competition between systems etc.


Exclusives do the opposite of creating healthy competition, because the incentive of buying a console stops being about the console's capabilities and it comes down to which company paid for the best exclusives.

Having no exclusives means you can focus on buying the device that better fits your needs.

And in cases like this, where the game is ported to other systems after a time of exclusivity, it harms no one, since the people who already bought the console already got to play it, and their enjoyment of it is not diminished by other people being able to play it.

It's the early adopter tax, you pay more for the ability to play it sooner. If the fact that other people have the same access to it now bothers you, then there's really nothing anyone can do to help you, except maybe a mental health professional.


----------



## mattyxarope (Feb 13, 2021)

voddy said:


> Hopefully not.


I mean, if it got us another game...


----------



## TrendingNews (Feb 13, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Y'all think this is coming to steam? I doubt it, not all games have limited time exclusivity



If its not going to steam than people have the option to pirate the games.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Can't wait for the mods. Randomizer KH2 looks like a crapton of fun.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> It makes me mad, Cuz I didn't need to buy them! And the whole console!



Most if not all Epic exclusives are also available on console.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 13, 2021)

or importing the crossguard light saber of sw7/8 (kylo ren version) and replace with the Kingdom Key


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2021)

TrendingNews said:


> If its not going to steam than people have the option to pirate the games.


You say that, but Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1 + 2 released 5 months ago and still has no crack
also wait that's illegal


----------



## TrendingNews (Feb 13, 2021)

Mythical said:


> that's illegal



Not if no one knows about it.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2021)

TrendingNews said:


> Not if no one knows about it.


If a tree falls in a forest, and there's no one around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## TrendingNews (Feb 13, 2021)

Mythical said:


> If a tree falls in a forest, and there's no one around to hear it, does it make a sound?



Huh?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 13, 2021)

Does a bear poop in the toilet and forget to flush?


----------



## NoNAND (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't wait to pirate it!


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2021)

TrendingNews said:


> Huh?


Yes


----------



## GanjiMEX (Feb 13, 2021)

LMAO and I though Kingdom Hearts on XBOX was a bad idea

Can't wait until someone makes a mod that transforms Riku into Buff Riku


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

GanjiMEX said:


> LMAO and I though Kingdom Hearts on XBOX was a bad idea
> 
> Can't wait until someone makes a mod that transforms Riku into Buff Riku


That would be amazing


----------



## GanjiMEX (Feb 13, 2021)

Keyofdestiny said:


> That would be amazing


Fred Fuchs would be proud of ya, bud


----------



## TetrisKid48 (Feb 13, 2021)

anyone else noticed they used impact font? the meme font? very professional


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 14, 2021)

TetrisKid48 said:


> anyone else noticed they used impact font? the meme font? very professional


Using a 1960s font made specifically for ads is unprofessional now?


----------



## TetrisKid48 (Feb 14, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Using a 1960s font made specifically for ads is unprofessional now?


didn't know that, but by now i think it is. that's not the reputation it has anymore.


----------



## Neru (Feb 14, 2021)

Yo, If someone completes Twilight Town with mods on KH3 PC, I would dead cry


----------



## BiggieCheese (Feb 14, 2021)

Tatsuna said:


> Played so many JRPGs I could never count them.
> Claming that KH combat system is basic is objectively out of place, especially considering it was first released on PS2 and very few games were like that.
> I understand that most JRPG fans are bound to the (actually-not-so-much) tactical turn-based system and see everything that is not turn-based as the "casual gamers stuff", but this is just asinine. KH's combat was built and enriched with several ispirations from various genres and includes lots and lots of options for the players to use (hack 'n' slash melee, magic, reaction command, evocations, drive gauge, party members aids and combo). What about is basic, for Heaven's sake? A "basic" action RPG is somewhat of a Tales Of, surely not a Kingdom Hearts game.
> 
> And by the by, I say this as a mudslinger of the series... It really has gone downhill with the III chapter and was already headed that way previously. Not exactly in the mood of defending it but sometimes I ask myself where the heaviness of such claims comes from.


I’ll second this a bit and say that KH2 Final Mix (the version ported to PS3/4, Xbox and eventually PC with this release) on Critical mode is almost Devil May Cry-like at times, it’s the series’s gameplay at its peak (speaking as somebody who hasn’t played KH3: Remind) and the combat there has enough meat to it that level 1 runs are a common goal among hardcore players. It’s definitely something that’s worth a try if the rest of the series/normal KH2 didn’t hit any notes for you - unless you’re just not into action games, of course


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 14, 2021)

NoNAND said:


> I can't wait to pirate it!


im still waiting for tony hawk ... unless it gets out of the epic store or the drm is different im not having that much hopes


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Feb 16, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> After years of being available only on consoles, the PC platform will be seeing a port of a massive RPG franchise: Square Enix’s Kingdom Hearts. Epic Games will have Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix, 2.5 Remix, 2.8, 3, and Melody of Memory all available on its storefront. All of them will be launching exclusively on the Epic Games Store on March 30th, with 1.5+2.5 Remix to retail for $49.99, while the rest are priced at $59.99.




this is the most horrible news ever...li- this is legit exclusive to a damn store that people don't like at all, but are being forced to use tha garbage area...wow, screw off square enix. 
i really would've to see the games on steam which would make much more sense not limited behind freaking bars, i ain't gonna support a company that has royally screwed over it's customers for years. **cough** fortnite example a **cough**


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 16, 2021)

Im hyped for the ports, but not with those damn prices. Sorry I cant support that lol my fellow game crackers know what to do tho


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 17, 2021)

i would buy kh3 but.....fucking EPIC STORE.......i am fucked as hardcore fan.....i guess i pirate em....and if they would release on steam someday ill buy


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 17, 2021)

i would buy kh3 but.....fucking EPIC STORE.......i am fucked as hardcore fan.....i guess i pirate em....and if they would release on steam someday ill buy


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 17, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i would buy kh3 but.....fucking EPIC STORE.......i am fucked as hardcore fan.....i guess i pirate em....and if they would release on steam someday ill buy


as a "hardcore" fan you wouldve played it on console already


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 17, 2021)

Even as a hardcore Fan I cant play with a broken console


----------



## Wickedchew (Feb 17, 2021)

i play 1 and 2 only,,when i play the other sequels and realize where the hell is cloud squall , yuffie and zidane (Other FF characters)...i stop half way and mehh..


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ericthegreat said:


> This is awesome. Someone tell me if they find a way to swap save files from modded ps4 to pc (kh3)


To be honest it will be easier to just progress with trainers or cheat engine support. KH3's endgame is grindy as fuk.
A cheat for all materials or maxed Gummiship


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 18, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> To be honest it will be easier to just progress with trainers or cheat engine support. KH3's endgame is grindy as fuk.
> A cheat for all materials or maxed Gummiship


Getting the ultima weapon a waste of time had I known it would be released on PC. I spent like freaking 1 hours or more for that olympus sled mini game. KH3 has the worst sub quests ever.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 18, 2021)

eriol33 said:


> Getting the ultima weapon a waste of time had I known it would be released on PC. I spent like freaking 1 hours or more for that olympus sled mini game. KH3 has the worst sub quests ever.


Yeah I know what you mean and I 100% the game on Xbox one. Out of all the grindy BS the gummiship was really fun to mess around with. But yeah I have the game on PS4 too, but used Savewizard to have max materials/munny so I got the Ultima weapon early game lol will pretty much be the same on PC via trainer.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 18, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean and I 100% the game on Xbox one. Out of all the grindy BS the gummiship was really fun to mess around with. But yeah I have the game on PS4 too, but used Savewizard to have max materials/munny so I got the Ultima weapon early game lol will pretty much be the same on PC via trainer.


Kinda agree with gummiship. It's really fun and should become a separate game on its own


----------

